# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Tetras >  My fish is dying

## ccoria1989

Hello all,

I have a tank with 6 neon tetras, 4 endler japan and 2 Otocinclus.
One of my neon tetras seems to be dying, struggling to swim.
Im adding a video so you can see.
Here is the link to the video:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LUO...w?usp=drivesdk

Please any advice is appreciated as Im desperate.
Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi it looks like it could be a swim bladder issue to me ...if you can i would try and move it to a tank on its own for a few days, rise the temp to 78-80 degrees and do not feed it for two to three days then feed it a boiled pea with the skin removed.
I hope this helps you out, please let me know.

----------

